# Men and bodily functions...



## Waking up to life (Nov 29, 2012)

Most of my threads have been pretty deep, soul searching, venting, complaining...but this one's going to be a little more light hearted (I think)...

So...do most men settle into a comfort zone around their wives at some point and let 'er rip anytime, as the urge hits them? Yes, I'm talking about "breaking wind", "passing gas", "tooting", or "farting". My H started doing that around me when we were still dating. I remember a male friend of ours being around when he did it and he said "I can't believe you did that! I would NEVER fart in front of my girlfriend!" 

Now it's such a common occurrence around the house, I barely notice it. But once in a while...you know, when it sounds like a shot gun went off just as I'm dozing off to sleep...I get a little annoyed. But I assume this is pretty normal behavior. Now, he NEVER does it in public or around other people. 

Also, at some point in our marriage, he got comfortable with announcing when he was going to the bathroom and what function he needed to do in there. TMI for me, but I don't really mind I guess. 

For me, as a lady, I never would "break wind" in front of him or announce what I'm going to do in the bathroom. And we've been married 19 years. My sister and I have had this conversation, and it's the same with her and her H. 

So...without getting too graphic, what's your take on this guys and gals?


----------



## Caribbean Man (Jun 3, 2012)

For me said:


> :iagree:
> 
> I think it's a bit rude and obnoxious when people do that. Because the smell is sometimes malodorous and offensive.
> I have observed from listening to women that mostly men do it.
> ...


----------



## lilith23 (Sep 6, 2012)

Hmm I'm not sure what the first 3 means, since English is not my first language.

IMO, it's a good thing to not get too comfortable as it does decrease attraction. Sometimes accidents might happen (letting a fart escape), and that's ok, but now getting too comfortable to the point of not minding is a turn off!


----------



## ScarletBegonias (Jun 26, 2012)

SO and I joke about bathroom stuff all the time but we don't share the whole bodily function experience with each other.I like keeping that part of being human away from him.My exhusband didn't hide anything from me and even went to the bathroom with the door open.Stuff like that does absolutely nothing for your sex appeal.


----------



## Caribbean Man (Jun 3, 2012)

lilith23 said:


> *Hmm I'm not sure what the first 3 means, since English is not my first language.*


"Breaking Wind "= Farting
" Passing Gas "= Farting
"Tooting "= Farting

Just different expressions for the same bodily function!


----------



## Waking up to life (Nov 29, 2012)

lilith23 said:


> Hmm I'm not sure what the first 3 means, since English is not my first language.
> 
> IMO, it's a good thing to not get too comfortable as it does decrease attraction. Sometimes accidents might happen (letting a fart escape), and that's ok, but now getting too comfortable to the point of not minding is a turn off!


The first three are just other terms for "fart". I have found it to be more and more of a turn off for me, but that's probably because I'm already turned off by my H's 120 lb weight gain and other marital issues we are having. 

I was just curious if this kind of "freeness of farting" is inevitable in any long-term marriage, or if it's actually a sign of not caring about your appearance to your wife (like gaining 120 lbs).


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

> *lilith23 said:* IMO,* it's a good thing to not get too comfortable as it does decrease attraction*. Sometimes accidents might happen (letting a fart escape), and that's ok, but now getting too comfortable to the point of not minding is a turn off!


 Gotta argue this a little here... This may very well BE TRUE for many many many couples.. but it ain't true for me & mine... Not at all. The attraction is running high...and well, all these things that offend others - doesn't offend us at all ! 

Not too long ago a similar thread was started >>>

http://talkaboutmarriage.com/genera...ng-belching-urinating-crapping-door-open.html .....









I hesitated to reply on there - cause others will think we're weird....but who really cares, it's our experience...and that's all that matters. 

I live in a house full of testosterone.... If these things bothered me, that'd just be another way to tick Mom off (which isn't all that hard to do)......thankfully - this is just not a big deal to me -like at all. 

And heavens NO, my boys wouldn't be that FREE around the girls...they'd be respectful... but us....we're family...we're half crazy anyway & that's part of our charm ...so









It's just a moment in the day to STOP... make fun ~ act like we're being Fumigated.... I enjoy hearing the outrageous comments one son might say to another over these moments, they might blame it on my cooking or something....& we all have a good :rofl: 

My husband has been comfortable ripping one around me ~ since we've been dating... I wouldn't have it any other way... I probably even told him that. His aren't that often compared to some men...and not all that bad either. 

Now out in public, of course we're very Respectful, even with our closest friends. 

Now if my husband gained weight , the attraction would be slipping, but farting....naaaahhhh.... It's a natural bodily function...

I think the Creator had a sense of humor on this one.


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

Quite frankly, unless one just accidentally slipped out, or I thought that I was mistakenly in complete solitude, I wouldn't do it out of due respect for everyone around me.

Being a crew chief of a football officiating crew, it is not uncommon for one of the boys to be cutting loose in the locker room and deriving some personal pleasure from seeing the fear rush over our faces as the deafening noise permeates the confines of the dressing room, with the innocent hurriedly seeking cover and refuge from the anticipated stench. I highly equate this with "the boys just being boys," since they are away from their homes, and I greatly think that it gives them a pleasant, but inate flashback to various related occurences from their college frat days.

But then again, I have given some serious thought to "cutting one" at my upcoming pre-mediation hearing with my STBXW and her slime-ball attorney present. The only thing that is really stopping me is that my sweet lady legal counsel would also be present and I would never ever want to subject her to something of that magnitude! 

But it sure is nice to dream about it, though!


----------



## Homemaker_Numero_Uno (Jan 18, 2011)

It was part of why I left my kids' dad. He would say he didn't know he had done that, and it smelled horrible, and it would happen frequently, like more than once every hour we were together. His attitude towards this reflected his attitude towards many things... but how could someone NOT KNOW when they were going to fart, on a regular basis? Or not even know after they farted, that they had farted? Unbelievable.


----------



## Waking up to life (Nov 29, 2012)

SimplyAmorous said:


> Gotta argue this a little here... This may very well BE TRUE for many many many couples.. but it ain't true for me & mine... Not at all. The attraction is running high...and well, all these things that offend others - doesn't offend us at all !
> 
> Not too long ago a similar thread was started >>>
> 
> ...


Ok, I read the other thread you linked to. (Sorry for starting a new thread on the same subject). The responses there and here are quite enlightening...some of them downright hilarious! It is interesting to see what others feel about this issue. There's no right or wrong, I guess. It's different for each couple. Perhaps I'm a prude...but there are certain lines I won't cross for the sake of modesty and being ladylike. I do think though, that my annoyance with my H's constant cannon firing is that it makes me feel less attracted to him in general. Again, in combination with the excessive weight gain, it's just becoming a big turnoff. If I ever comment or protest to his barrage of gas bombing, he gets very defensive and says he can't help it and I need to lighten up. 

On a funnier note...a joke that Gallagher made years ago on TV still sticks with me. He said, "I have the utmost respect for women. Their bodies have amazing abilities. Now, I'm not talking about their ability to give birth to another human being and breast feed and carry on the human race...No, what I find most amazing about women is their ability to hold in a fart for as long as they want to..." :rofl:


----------



## wiigirl (Jun 14, 2012)

I really dont care....if course I have the sense of humor of a 12 year old. 








_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## sweaty teddy (Nov 13, 2012)

I have to chime in here. LOL

I have to pass gas frequently ,a couple times an hour. I try my best to be discreet about espically out in public. But I find it difficult to hold them in until I can get away from everybody.

at home I am more free with it.and my wife and kids also are on the free side with it.

it could be he has lots of gas and to excuse yourself everytime would mean getting up holding it in until your out of the room or ear shot. and then having the feeling go away and causing some gas pain. 

but after reading this I will try to be doscreet around my wife.

I read the average person farts 14-20 times a day!


----------



## Waking up to life (Nov 29, 2012)

Homemaker_Numero_Uno said:


> It was part of why I left my kids' dad. He would say he didn't know he had done that, and it smelled horrible, and it would happen frequently, like more than once every hour we were together. His attitude towards this reflected his attitude towards many things... but how could someone NOT KNOW when they were going to fart, on a regular basis? Or not even know after they farted, that they had farted? Unbelievable.


That is sort of like an invasion of your personal space...or like when your neighbor plays their music really loud and it drives you crazy. When you complain about the loud music, they say its their right to play music so too bad for you. It's a matter of respect I guess. Out of respect, even if the neighbor felt justified in playing loud music, out of respect for you knowing it bothers you, he should turn it down. Same with your ex, if you complained about it to him, he should have been respectful and at least tried to do something about it. The bit about not knowing he was farting all the time...unless he had no nerve sensation in his rectal area and no sense of smell...come on! He knew what he was doing! He just didn't want to acknowledge that you were bothered by it. 

I'm curious, did this issue actually come out to him as part of the reason you divorced him?


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

I don't even care. We don't do it often but when it happens, oh well. We laugh. It's funny.


----------



## This is me (May 4, 2011)

Hilarious!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-xFaJUZRkQM

Breaking the Barrier.......


----------



## Waking up to life (Nov 29, 2012)

sweaty teddy said:


> I have to chime in here. LOL
> 
> I have to pass gas frequently ,a couple times an hour. I try my best to be discreet about espically out in public. But I find it difficult to hold them in until I can get away from everybody.
> 
> ...


Well, if your wife is just as free with gas bombing as you are, then I doubt there's any reason for you to change your habits. 

I'm a nurse. I understand that passing gas is normal and necessary for all humans. But I think that if people are discrete about it around other people or in public, either out of respect for those people or not wanting to 'look bad' in front of them, why can't spouses do this for each other? I mean, my H works 8 hours a day at a large institution. His office is shared with 4 other people. I'm willing to wager that he does need to pass gas during the day, and that he doesn't just let 'em rip at work like he does at home. I don't mean to make a big deal about it...I wouldn't divorce him solely because of his annoying farting habit. But it does play a part in my loss of attraction to him (again, along with the excessive weight gain), which I hadn't really realized until starting this thread.


----------



## sweaty teddy (Nov 13, 2012)

pull my finger........lol


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

Hm. The farting doesn't make me lose attraction but excessive weight gain would.

My husband also shares an office space with 3 other men. He says the men let them rip all the time. So..I dunno.


----------



## scione (Jul 11, 2011)

Me and my wife have a farting fight all the time. Cup of Cheese, that's classic. We use blanket.


----------



## EnjoliWoman (Jul 2, 2012)

I never would - to me that's like a bathroom habit. My ex did all of the time and was rude about it. If you can hold it in public in polite company, then you can hold it until you get to the bathroom, the porch... whatever. 

I don't mind tinkling with the door cracked but anything else requires privacy. There are certain beauty rituals I don't want an audience for as well. Let there be mystique!


----------



## VermisciousKnid (Dec 27, 2011)

At home I'm fairly discreet. If one slips out I blame the cat. At work I save them for an empty elevator. Caution: this must be done when getting off on a floor where the lobby is empty. My gift to the soul-crushing corporate giant I work for. If the elevator is occupied I'll walk around the building and relieve pressure outside. You need to get up and walk every hour or two anyway so this combines to necessary activities.


----------



## Mavash. (Jan 26, 2012)

I think it's disrespectful. Either fix the problem (aka quit eating offending foods), do it discreetly or invest in a lifetime supply of gas X.

The only time I get gassy is when I eat certain foods or overeat otherwise this isn't a problem. I don't believe farting is something that should happen on a regular basis. It has a cause.


----------



## Diane123 (Dec 18, 2012)

Waking up to life said:


> Most of my threads have been pretty deep, soul searching, venting, complaining...but this one's going to be a little more light hearted (I think)...
> 
> So...do most men settle into a comfort zone around their wives at some point and let 'er rip anytime, as the urge hits them? Yes, I'm talking about "breaking wind", "passing gas", "tooting", or "farting". My H started doing that around me when we were still dating. I remember a male friend of ours being around when he did it and he said "I can't believe you did that! I would NEVER fart in front of my girlfriend!"
> 
> ...


Ugh. Don't get me started. We were dating only a few weeks when he obviously was comfy enough to start breaking wind in front of me. At first I could not believe what I heard but just gave him a dirty look and told him to stop which he did not. 5 years later and I am still listening, smelling, being grossed out, etc. Dont' ask me why I love him. LOL


----------

